# Rooting Phones



## humpdizzle (Aug 1, 2012)

take a look at my website i'm completely legit no scams just trying to help people out and make some money...

https://sites.google.com/site/givemerootaccess/

shoot me an email..

any questions email me at 
*[email protected]*


----------

